# Anyone that does NOT go to obedience class?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We tried to do it ourselves, but as first-time golden owners we didn't last long. It's just too hard to know what to do and how to train properly, I think. We mastered potty training, shake and sit on our own. After that we needed serious help! Now I just go to obedience class because I'm an addict and I love it!


----------



## RockingK (Oct 25, 2009)

I took an obedience class back when I was in jr. high, so maybe 10 years ago. After that it was a really informal 4-H stuff. Other than that I am self taught. Kyra probably knows 30+ commands and I am happy with that. The reason I don't go to a trainer is I don't need to. There are no behavior issues I can't solve and I can't think of any trainers in the area. I think it helps that I have worked with horses for a while. A lot of the training transfers.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Both DH and I have a lot of exprience training dogs since we have both had dogs our entire lives, so we didn't feel the need to take Tucker to obedience classes. We brought him home last year in late September and he was totally housebroken by early November and hasn't had an accident since. He knows many commands and has great recall, so we are very happy with that. 

Our GSD, on the other hand, was enrolled in several training classes when she was a puppy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

we didn't go anywhere simply because its no place to go.Petco was out of questions.We have training place in town but it will take me about an hour and half just to get there.Not possible with other kids that i have.I had no problem teaching Honey manners and we still do.I can trust her without leash.she comes right,away,know sit,stay,down, shake. Still working on not getting over excited when people come in our house .But hey ,its always something to work on.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We have not gone to obedience classes or gotten any training for our pups simply because it just costs too much. We are a hard working family, but in NYC training costs a fortune. Owning a home and running the house takes alot of money. If we run into problems (hope not), in the future and we feel it is a NECESSITY, then our priorities will have to change.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We haven't taken Molson to classes. We found him very easy to train (he still needs ongoing work with recall and stay, however) and since we don't get home from work until 6:30 and most classes start at 7 are at least 15-20 minutes away, it just isn't feasible for us.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

a couple we know with a young lab are following a book (labs for dummies, maybe?). they are being very concientious about doing the training. 

Due to work shifts, they can't attend class together & this method is keeping them "on the same page". and having fun!


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's sort of how it is for me, the times aren't convenient and when I talked to the trainer at petco I was not impressed. She was one of those ones you could tell she just loves her job! Trapper too is not the greatest at the stay command but I do work with him quite a bit and he does sit, lay down, get down, up, shake, come here, and knows lots of other things such as when I say where are your treats? He runs and waits by the pantry, lol. I think I've done decent on my own.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

We live in a very rural area and there is no training available locally. My boy came to live with me at 2 years old and he ran free in the neighborhood with zero guidance until then. He has been easy enough to train the basics, sit, stay, come, and is very good on a leash, which is all that I feel is needed.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I did take Sam to an obedience class offered by a local Breeder. It was a nightmare for Sam and myself, but I did learn the techniques and then used them at home. Sam learned quickly, once away from the distraction of the class, and I used the same techniques for Ike...also here at home. If you are consistent, training from home is fine.

The nightmare? Sam was 6 months old in a class of 6 month old pups. A female in the class was in heat and Sam was not yet neutered. Well, he proceeded to act like a very bad boy and I could not contain him. The instructor also had trouble containing him and proceeded to ridicule me for having an intact male. I was a newbie dog mom and thought that I'd done something wrong. I stayed long enough to learn her techniques and then worked from home. I also scheduled Sam's neuter surgery. Back then, I guess waiting for a male to mature was not considered proper protocol for non-breeding males.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do all training myself, but I am very experienced. However, I trained my first dog at age ten (with no help from my parents) with books, which were unfortunately, back then, all negative methods. She was a Miniature Schnauzer and always very obedient! I've never taken a basic obedience class I don't think. I simply drop into advanced/prep for obedience ring after showing the instructors that my dogs are already trained.

I think doing it yourself requires an understanding of dogs that most first time pet owners may not have. There's nothing wrong with needing help. I can train dogs, and it came naturally to me. But there's plenty in life that I couldn't do without help!


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Trapper is not my first dog, I had a collie for 11 years and was only 9 when I got her, another situation where there was no help from my parents. Trapper is my first Golden and I have not had a dog in 7 years.


----------



## Mary (Oct 6, 2009)

In years past, we took our Lab through intermediate classes and had a lot of fun. Went to field training events, too. But now with our 3 yo Golden, we live in a remote area where there are no obedience or other classes. Fortunately, she came to us as an adult and already very well trained by her good breeder. I do remember the chaos of trying to get a young pup into the training room past all the other dogs, though! She would go bonkers, and she was so strong!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I probably should have with Birdie, but didn't. I thought I could do it myself and I did OK, but certainly would have done better with a little help. With my newly adopted lab, he is 14 months old and already settled. The previous owners left me a set of instructions with the commands he knew. And he knows most but I'm following up on those. I'm way ahead of the game with the training of the previous owners. Got lucky with this one. So no, I have no plans to go to any classes with Micah.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mindy72183 said:


> That's sort of how it is for me, the times aren't convenient and when I talked to the trainer at petco I was not impressed. She was one of those ones you could tell she just loves her job!


I had the same feeling from the people at our local PetSmart. They hold no special certification, they are younger than I am (I'm 25), and walk around the store specifically trying to lure me into signing up for their classes. I've been at the store while their training sessions have been going on and it was absolute mayhem in that ring! Holy cow, all the dogs were barking and he was not helping by yelling at them! :doh:

My family has had a series of 4 goldens since I was 10 and I've had quite a bit of experience there teaching them manners, so I found that experience has helped quite a bit with Molson.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe in Obedience classes not just for the training but for good socialization. Of course if you have an inexperienced or crappy trainer/teacher then that part doesn't work very well either. A free for all labeled socialization is NOT!

We trained all of our dogs in obedience classes through our local obedience club. We are very lucky to have such a wonderful inexpensive training group here with very experienced trainers who are all volunteers and do it because they love dogs.
Selka went through training including CD but after Gunner's first round of beginner obedience classes into the advanced, he began to show the signs of anxiety and anxiety aggression. Continuing to work with him there and use what I consider negative training, did not work.

We stopped the class, continued training at home using very positive reinforcement. He is very well trained and is much better when around a strange dog but he is never going to be comfortable with strange dogs so we don't go where there are many of them (dog parks, dog events). The boys get plenty of socialization with dogs we already know.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't take Scout--haven't taken her--there were no options. Not even puppy class  Not that I needed help as a trainer, but I think the socialization is invaluable. Plus, as much as I train it is pretty impossible to get that same atmosphere of distractions to work around (but if you are not going to go into obedience, perhaps not as needed). She can hold an awesome stay at the park with squirrels, kids, me jumping around throwing stuff....put her in a stay next to a strange dog? Little bit scarier, but where else could we practice it?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree about socialization, but my dogs are very well socialized without going to any classes. Not everyone has the opportunities I do though (busy city, tourist trap, great dog parks) so in that case I do agree it is worth it for socialization alone.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All of my dogs go to classes, because I am the instructor, and have been training for 25 years... Even given that, I cannot say with certainty that there will never be a situation that _I _would not consult another trainer or behaviorist.


----------



## Refused Autopsy (Apr 18, 2009)

I have had dogs my whole life, they are part of our family. I have never shown or bred dogs, though. I have never taken a dog to a class and don't know anyone who has, except for the herding/competition dogs.

I live in a rural/metro area and it just is not available or really a consideration. We don't even have a petco. I do have a bit of property and our dogs get to run freely when we are outside and follow us when we go in. I have always found that they want our approval and will conform to just about any request if made clear enough. 

I have never had a "problem" dog whom had to be specially trained, although I know of a friends who could benefit (wrist bitter). I guess I would reconsider if I ever had need....good topic.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

For me the socilization of pups and young dogs is critical. In Maine you dont see many people out and about with their dogs (much less puppies) during the winter months...so off to class I go. 

With adult dogs, it is so much more efficient to have someone else look at you as a team and see where you can improve/become more consistent/grow. Its the brainstorming and comraderie that keeps me coming back.

Classes are my guilty pleasure....that and getting a good pedicure.....LOL


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout went to puppy class and from there on we have trained her ourselves. I really believe classes teach the owner more than the dog. So, if you know how to train using techniques you agree with and your dog responds well to them, why pay the money? 

We took her to puppy class more for the socializing than the training. I think that's really important. Dogs should stay well socialized with other dogs and other people throughout their lives and classes can be a good way to do that if you don't have any other sources. It also teaches them obedience with distractions.

You can't just take a class and expect a dog to be trained though. 99% of training takes place at home and is a constant thing throughout their lives. 

Scout knows just about every trick in the book and does extremely well off leash with recall, stay, ect. We train almost daily with one or two 15 to 20 minute sessions. She loves it! I think training makes you closer to your dog, they crave the one on one attention and praise.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I leave in the middle of nowhere pretty much so the whole trainer thing is kind of tough and as mentioned before, the times. I am thinking about enrolling him in a good doggy daycare even if I can only afford it periodically, so he does get socialized. He really needs that and I think the sooner it's done, the better. I considered Bark Busters but it is $500! I guess it's good throughout the dog's entire life but I don't really have that much money to put up front, unfortunately.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't yet - we did do puppy class and trainer told us that if we mastered all that was taught at puppy class we would have a well behaved dog. She was right but I would still like to take Griff for more training because well.. he's wonderful but not perfect. We've yet to master a propper heel and I'd like to see him respond to me better WITH distractions. At home or in the yard he's wonderful. 

I do work with him from time to time at home because just like with us, they need to work their brains to keep them sharp.  There's always something new to teach.

The better your dog is trained, the more control and confidence you will have with them.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope I never have with any of my dogs, never needed to...although sometimes I think Hurley and Layla might benefit from it. We did meet with a behaviorist that said they were both really obedient (I think they were just skeered LOL). 

My mom took both of her Border Collies through two sets of obedience classes (did not really help). She was always so proud that Max got Second place, but we tease her that was out of three dogs - we affectionately called Max "Dogzilla" for years.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love taking my dogs to classes. I guess I am sort of a training class addict. If I could afford to do it, I would be in a class of some sort or another all the time. I think it's wonderful socialization for the dogs (and me!), plus the mental stimulation is fantastic for them. I normally skip the basic class because my dogs already have the basic stuff down from our every day living.

All three have been to advanced obedience/CGC class. Jasper has also been through Therapy Dog class (and passed) and one level of agility. Danny has also been through Therapy Dog class (and passed) and 2 levels of agility.

Next on my list is either a Freestyle class or a higher level of agility.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

No, I generally don't see a trainer or attend classes. I've had dogs all my life, have read a few good books, so I figure I can pretty much handle the basics myself. 
If I run into a situation where I'm afraid that I might mess it up and make matters worse, I don't hesitate to ask for advice here, or on a GSD board that I belong to. (I've found that the trainers and members on these boards have better advice to offer than most of the trainers in my area.)

Only one of my dogs went to obedience classes and later, a behaviorist. That was my previous GSD, Alomar. I knew early on that that dog was going to be a holy handful and I knew that I'd need professional help. The obedience classes were somewhat helpful, temporarily, but the behaviorist was a joke. (I wish these forums had been around back then!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The only option for classes in my area is Petsmart. So when I got a puppy, I signed him up for puppy class over there. But I spoke to the "trainer" ahead of time to let her know that I wasn't really signing up for the training, and I didn't really plan on following the curriculum. I just wanted Flip to have a chance to work around other dogs. I don't normally recommend Petsmart for training, although it can really depend on who the instructor is.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I used obedience classes extensively when raising my Siberian Husky, not only would I not have had such a great dog without them I might not have survived her early years. 

When I got Mad I knew I would take her for at least puppy class and the next level, and we ended up doing 3 levels. Mad's been an easy dog to train from day one, but I don't think I would have been able to build up any reliable responses from her with distractions without the classes. I am luck I live in an area with several training options available and I observed a class from those I was considering before deciding on which one to attend.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

We have not gone to obedience training. Jupiter is a relatively calm and submissive puppy, and we have had no problems training him on the basics (sit, come, down, shake, paws off, recall training and target training). However, I did a HUGE amount of research on puppy training before we got him and I started training him from day one. So, in our case, it was a combination of a dog with an excellent temperament and the foresight to know how to train and what to train him on. It was a lot of work on my part, but the daily commitment has been worth it.


----------

